# Pink betta



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Are there such things as pink bettas? Romeo is like a really pale pink


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes. There surly is a pink betta because I myself used to have one. Ill put up a picture when i get a chance of my own pink veil tail male.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yup. There definitely are pink bettas, I've seen a few


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Someone is selling a pink betta in classifieds right now, its a Crowntail


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they're usually white bettas with red wash. :B my first white male, Weiss, started to get red wash, and had the cutest pink patches on his anal and tail fins.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

This was Pallas, my pink avenger.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@fleetfish: He's technically not pink. The flash makes him look pink and if you were to consider that a color instead of iridescence, he's be a purple.

This is a pink betta VT that I had:









Yes this picture is just enhanced and edited by me a while ago, but he was a nice pink color. I'll see if I can find the original.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay, this is an original picture of him flaring at a CT boy on the left.

This picture was in no way enhanced or "boosted" with color:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Okay, this is an original picture of him flaring at a CT boy on the left.
> 
> This picture was in no way enhanced or "boosted" with color:


So pretty


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

That is one hot betta


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you. Unfortunately he passed after about 2 or so years. Very pretty and had a very different personality that I expected.


----------

